# Difference bet 2003 R1 and R2



## ronaldjayr_jove (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi good day!!!

Just want to ask what is the differences between R2 and R3 of Windows Server 2003? Are there any new features/enhancement?

Thank you and good day

Ronald


----------



## soulmate_theone (Feb 8, 2006)

*Features of win2k3 r2*

Hi m8!

You can directly refer the following page for the new features of Windows 2003 R2 release.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsserver2003/evaluation/overview/enterprise.mspx


----------

